# Sherman/Ada Market



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have heard rumor that KTEN might be having talks with ABC to carry as a digital subchannel much like KXII carries FOX. Just wondering if anybody in here from this area might have heard anything about this. It would be really nice for us to get a full market for once.


----------

